#ubuntu-uds-core-1 2014-01-30
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-core-1 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1311/core-1/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/01/30/%23ubuntu-uds-core-1.html
<Falling99> ?
